# Food Aggression



## buko91 (May 30, 2017)

Hello. I recently rescued a 2 year old Landseer Newfoundland mix, Raleigh. She is a very sweet girl-very affectionate and playful with humans and dogs. However, the other night she did something completely out of her temperament and went after another dog that went near her food bowl/feeding area. I was so shocked when this happened and was lucky to have been there to grab her before hurting the other dog. She does not have guarding issues with people around or with toys/ bones and is okay with me grabbing her bowl while she eats. But she gets very aggressive when other dogs go near her while eating and even when her bowl is removed from the area she still guards the area that she was eating in. 

She does not eat her food quickly and usually leaves half of her bowl untouched so it is strange that she feels she needs to protect it against dogs. The other night, she followed my parents dog over to the area she was eating in (10-15 minutes later) and unprovokingly attacked the other dog just for being in the area she ate in even though the food was gone.

I live with her without any other dogs but she will be around my parents dogs often, whom she gets along and plays with, and don't want this becoming an issue if she is not being monitored.

I've tried a few things such as filling her bowl up even when there is still some in it in front of her so she knows there's plenty of food; giving her a treat in her bowl so she associates it with a positive reward in her bowl; feeding her in different areas of my house so she knows she doesn't have to protect a certain area; petting her and comforting her while she is eating so she doesn't feel threatened.

She is fine with getting treats next to other dogs but for some reason is very protective of her bowl and feeding area around other dogs.

Has anyone had similar issues? Can someone please offer some advice that's worked for you? 

Thank you in advance! -Grant


----------

